# can't move curser



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Sometimes I can get online, sometimes to home page, sometimes only to the desktop. Curser freezes in place, have to restart, go thru scandisk (won't do the thorough) says that another program is writing to the drive or whatever. What does all this mean? Also won't defragment. The frozen curser is the worst problem. Not putting another dime in this old thing. Thanks for any advice ya'll have.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

homebody said:


> Sometimes I can get online, sometimes to home page, sometimes only to the desktop. Curser freezes in place, have to restart, go thru scandisk (won't do the thorough) says that another program is writing to the drive or whatever. What does all this mean? Also won't defragment. The frozen curser is the worst problem. Not putting another dime in this old thing. Thanks for any advice ya'll have.


1st, what operating system do you have? Do you have a ps/2,serial,or usb mouse? Have you ran a good,updated, virus scan AND spyware scan? (If not, you NEED to.)


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

homebody said:


> Sometimes I can get online, sometimes to home page, sometimes only to the desktop. Curser freezes in place, have to restart, go thru scandisk (won't do the thorough) says that another program is writing to the drive or whatever. What does all this mean? Also won't defragment. The frozen curser is the worst problem. Not putting another dime in this old thing. Thanks for any advice ya'll have.


You're overheating. That sometimes happens to me when I'm using very processor intensive programs for long periods of time and my CPU overheats.

You need to open your case and blow all the dust out, and make sure both your CPU and case fan are working properly and that the case vents aren't blocked.

The defrag problem could be related. It you're not getting a warning and it just freezes, it's the probably heat. It could be a defective drive, but if you're not having other problems with the drive, I'd suspect the heat first.

It could also be that your hard drive is too full, or that you or some program running in the background is trying to access the drive while it's being defraged. If that's the case, you usually get a warning telling you the problem.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't think it's a heat problem. That doesn't explain the scandisk thing. My guess would be a virus or other malware. Possible solutions, in order of (my) preference:

1: Replace Windows with Linux, which will solve your virus problems. I recommend http://www.pclinuxos.com . But you haven't told us anything about your computer, so this may not be an option. Anything less than the 500mHz neighborhood and 192MB RAM won't do so well with most Linuxes. There are options that will work well below those limits, but they're not as well suited to beginning users.

2: Reinstall Windows from the CD, then install a good firewall, like ZoneAlarm, before you spend much time online.

3: Run a good virus cleaner, or better yet, two different ones, to try to remove whatever's there. When I have the misfortune of having to try to fix a Windows machine, I use EMCO Malware Destroyer - http://www.emco.is/malwaredestroyer/features.html . But a virus cleaner can't repair damage, if any, that's already been done; in that case, see #1 or #2.

-Dan


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

backwoodsman7 said:


> I don't think it's a heat problem. That doesn't explain the scandisk thing. My guess would be a virus or other malware. Possible solutions, in order of (my) preference:


Scandisk doesn't indicate to me any sort of virus. It's very typical for scandisk to run after a system crash. It primarily checks the drives physical integrity to see if it was damaged by the crash.

Besides, I have the same problem occasionally, and I know exactly what's causing it. While that's no guarantee that he has the same problem, you should always eliminate the easy things first.

Is it easier to install linux and learn a new system, reinstall windows which takes 2 hours, or blow the dust out in 30 seconds with air-in-a-can?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> Scandisk doesn't indicate to me any sort of virus. It's very typical for scandisk to run after a system crash.


Reread what the OP said about Scandisk. There shouldn't be anything else running, trying to write to the disk, when the system is starting up.



> Is it easier to install linux and learn a new system, reinstall windows which takes 2 hours, or blow the dust out in 30 seconds with air-in-a-can?


It takes an awful lot of dust to cause a serious heat problem, and blowing it around with pressurized air just puts some of it where it might cause a bigger problem and be harder to get out. A vacuum cleaner works better, and has less chance of causing static electricity damage (unusual, but it happens).

-Dan


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Reread what the OP said about Scandisk. There shouldn't be anything else running, trying to write to the disk, when the system is starting up.


Even when you reboot and go directly to scandisk, Windows still starts before scandisk and continues to load normal startup programs. Antivirus software, firewalls, or anything else that load normally at startup can prevent scandisk from completing, and are notorious for doing so. The best way to run scandisk is in safemode. Unfortunately, when Windows reboots without normal shutdown, it does not automatically boot into safemode, so it's own diagnostic tools don't work as flawlessly as they should.

He hasn't described anything yet that screams out virus to me. Just typical windows bugs.

That is not to say he doesn't _also_ have a virus on his computer (since most regular users have one or several hundred  ). But I'm pretty positive that any virus he might have is not causing this particular problem.



> It takes an awful lot of dust to cause a serious heat problem,


Yes it does. Or just one small well-placed clump of it over an air vent. Beside, when have you ever opened up a computer and _not_ seen an awful lot of dust?  

Air vs vacuum doesn't matter to me. I prefer air. I'm not going to lug out the vacuum to dust my computer. I'd probably suck out the memory.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> But I'm pretty positive that any virus he might have is not causing this particular problem.


If you can be that positive with only the sketchy info we have, then you're a lot better at this than I am. You don't even know what version of Windows it is, or what CPU. Hope you don't have to eat any words; but if you do, remember they go down best with a little humility. But who knows, you could get lucky and be right. Guess we'll find out if/when the original poster follows up.

-Dan


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Normally when your mouse freezes like that, you have something running in the background that is basically maxing out your CPU. Win2k and XP task manager helps you identify those easily.

Also, you could have virus or spyware. 

RF


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

backwoodsman7 said:


> If you can be that positive with only the sketchy info we have, then you're a lot better at this than I am.


No argument here.  

I'm _positive_ based on the information I was given. If the information changes, then my opinion might change. I have no problem revising my opinion in the face of new evidence. If you're looking for a fight, you'll have to look somewhere else.

My record here speaks for itself. If I'm wrong about this one, I won't loose any sleep over it. I can't win them all, even if I'm currently batting a thousand. 



> You don't even know what version of Windows it is, or what CPU.


Not knowing the OS or CPU didn't stop you from offering your solutions either.  

The problem is not dependent on the version of Windows or the CPU, you know that as well as I do, or at least you should. 

Rocky is correct, it could be something maxing out the CPU, in _my_ case, it is not the maxing out of the CPU itself that causes the problem, because it will run quite fine at 100% for several minutes, it is the gradual build up of heat from running at 100% for too long that eventually causes the system to lock up. I can force this problem to happen at will by running a particular app that I know will tax my CPU to the extent for 10 or 15 minutes. It's a reproducible and verifiable problem on my machine. 

It could also be a corrupt video driver, or broken video card, but he hasn't indicated any other video problems, so at this point, I'm _positive_ it's not that.  

It can be a few things. I find it interesting that whenever someone presents a problem, someone else is always quick to shout out "virus", as if viruses are the only thing that can cause a computer to have a problem. Like I said before, it is not uncommon for most people to have a virus of some sort on their computer. But a virus is usually not the cause of their actual problem. Sometimes it is, but the problems most people have are due to lack of general maintenance.

I prefer to always start with the most common and easy to fix problems first, and work from there. If the troubleshooting methods you have developed for yourself have you start from the more difficult end of the spectrum, like by reinstalling the OS whenever there is an unexplained crash  , that is your decision. We all choose our own path.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

snv1492 said:


> My record here speaks for itself. If I'm wrong about this one, I won't loose any sleep over it. I can't win them all, even if I'm currently batting a thousand.


Presumably that 1.000 batting average includes this post, wherein you told someone you didn't think his internet really came from a tower via an antenna on his house, because you hadn't heard of that before: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2367847#post2367847

I remember that one because I was surprised you actually told the guy he basically didn't know what he was talking about, when in fact it was you whose knowledge was lacking. With all due respect, that was discourteous, to say the least. Wireless internet is pretty common in rural or remote areas where DSL, cable, etc. aren't available.

Normally I don't waste time on stuff like this, but there are folks who know very little about computers coming here for help, and it doesn't do anyone any good to have stuff set forth as though it's definitive, factual, knowledgeable advice, when it's not.



> The problem is not dependent on the version of Windows or the CPU, you know that as well as I do, or at least you should.


To the contrary, either could have a lot to do with it. I don't know how XP does it, but the older versions with which I'm familiar run Scandisk (when run automatically after an abnormal shutdown) BEFORE starting anything that could write to the disk while Scandisk is trying to run; nothing that's SUPPOSED to be running, is running at that point. So if something IS running and interfering with Scandisk, it's almost certainly a VIRUS. As for the CPU, some aren't hard to overheat, others almost impossible. If you don't know of any in the latter category, maybe your experience isn't as broad as you imagine.

You're a couple responses beyond the point where a prudent person would stop digging themselves in deeper, and wait and see if the original poster posts more info that either confirms or refutes your theory.

-Dan


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

it also doesn't help to pollute the board with a wizzing contest and ego induced head butting when the pm feature works really well.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MELOC said:


> it also doesn't help to pollute the board with a wizzing contest and ego induced head butting when the pm feature works really well.


I thought it would be clear why I posted publicly, but perhaps I should've explained. My only goal was to point out to those readers who didn't already know, that some advice in this thread isn't as authoritative as it's presented as being. PMing couldn't have accomplished that. I apologize if I overdid it, or if some feel it didn't need doing in the first place. If I ever see a need to do it in the future, I'll try to be more concise. Silk purses & sows' ears, and all that.

-Dan


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

SNV & Backwoodsman,

It's hard to diagnose a computer you can't examine. If the poster doesn't provide all the pertinent info, we can only offer possible causes in return. At this point, you both have suggested viable possibilities. Homebody said "Not putting another dime in this old thing."...gives you the impression it might be something like a P3 with win98 or something similiar. If he really wants it fixed, he will come back and offer more info.

SNV, have you tried oversize heatsink(s) or larger processor cooling fan(s)? Improved case cooling/ventilation?Good grease between processor and heatsink?

RF


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i was going to chime in on the possibility of any or all of the above. however, my problems could be the result of any of the above.

i have 2 pc's home networked. one is built for gaming and one is my sweat hog used for surfing. i have been experiencing mouse/curser issues as well. the problem is that i have dusty machines and a few questionable parts that have seen better days.the gamer has the most curser issues. it has the newest hard drive, but it also has a video card that has gotten wet with a spilled glass of water. no issues at all though for 5 months after the spill until the mouse issues began. there have been a few close call lightning strikes too. i could hear the static in my sound system. even though the power is run through a surge protector, the broadband cable is not as my ISP states it causes issues with service interuption. if i "hot dog" unplug and reconnect the ps/2 connector i get control back to the mouse for a few minutes. eventually that fails and i need to reboot. i was sure it was the ps/2 circuit due to power surge issues and possible damage to the motherboard, so i decided to play around a bit. i touched the jack/block on the motherboard and doing so gave me mouse control just as if i had unplugged and reconnected the mouse. that led me to believe i had broken solder or some such problem on the ps/2 jack itself. that was until i began having issues with the mouse on the sweat hog pc. i have had mouse issues a few times in that pc in the past few weeks. i find it very odd that i have the same issue on two seperate machines happening at the same time.

i am begining to suspect a virus or malware problem. i run scans on both machines and just get the same old surfing cookies i normally get and nothing more.

bottom line is that it could be hardware or it could be a bug or malware in my case.

as soon as i have the money, i will try a usb mouse to see if that fixes the problem on the gamer. if it does, i will conclude that either my ps/2 jack or its circuitry is broken on the motherboard. if it continues, it almost has to be a bug or malware unless it is some freaky problem with the suspect video card or deeper problems with the motherboard. i have no idea why the sweat hog would be having problems.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

MELOC,

I can see why this thread is important to you.

It shouldn't be water on the vid card because if it was, the cursor problem would have started right away and you would probably have had screen problems as well.

Because your networked, virus,spyware,or malware seems like a strong possibility. 
There are some trojan,spyware,etc. trial programs on the web that act as full versions during the trial time. I would recommend downloading them and doing some scans. I've found that what one finds the other misses sometimes.

Did you ever take the mice from your two machines and switch them out to see what happens?

Defragging a harddrive is very important. If you don't do it, your computer will bog down until it stops. Have you defragged your hd's on both of the computers?

Have you gone into task manager, as I suggested above?

What are the specs and os on the two machines?

RF


----------



## snv1492 (Jun 9, 2007)

Rocky Fields said:


> SNV, have you tried oversize heatsink(s) or larger processor cooling fan(s)? Improved case cooling/ventilation?Good grease between processor and heatsink?


It's a laptop, so there isn't much room for larger fans and heat sinks. I'm not worried too much about it, becaue I don't have to use this computer to do the things that normally lock it up.



> Presumably that 1.000 batting average includes this post, wherein you told someone you didn't think his internet really came from a tower via an antenna on his house, because you hadn't heard of that before: http://homesteadingtoday.com/sho...847#post2367847


Yup, it includes that one. Despite your spin on the post, I did not "tell him he didn't know what he was talking about". The very first thing I said was "Now that's something I never heard of" which is a clear indication that the rest of my comments were suggestions.

You feel free to advise people according to your experience (whatever that may be), and I will advise them according to mine. Fair enough? Or do you want to continue polluting an otherwise decent forum with your personal jihad?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

MELOC said:


> bottom line is that it could be hardware or it could be a bug or malware in my case.


One thing that can help narrow that down really fast, is to boot the machine with a Linux live CD, and run it long enough to confirm whether the problem shows up in Linux. If it does, it's hardware; if not, it's software. No need to install Linux, it runs right off the CD. http://www.pclinuxos.com

-Dan


----------

